# Looped Tube Length For Warmer Weather



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

For the past week or so, unseasonably warm weather has graced this part of the country. During this time while shooting looped tubes, my accuracy fell off. Likewise it seemed it took more energy to hold a draw with the same bands I was shooting just a couple of weeks ago. MJ was reporting the same results as well. The particular bands I'm referring to was the 1842GT Looped Tube bands.

When I initially did testing with these bands, the weather must have been a bit cooler than I previously stated. The temperature today is 79*, and all three lengths of looped 1842 tubes I sell and shoot, are 20fps faster on average than what I initially stated back in the early Fall. The GT's are hovering around 220fps, shooting 3/8" steel with a 30" draw. The Comp bands are around 210, and the Sport are 200+.

I'm going to assume the extra recoil with the warmer weather is affecting accuracy, with what I have been accustomed to feeling through the winter. I spent some time shooting this weekend with the Comp and Sport length 1842's, and accuracy is no issue with the Sport length set. 200fps is nothing to shake a stick at to boot.

So if anyone is noticing the same accuracy issue, try throttling it back with some longer length looped tubes, and I'm certain you'll see improvements.

- Jim


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

hmmmm ... shot a bunch in early afternoon AFTER shortening bands from 9" to 8 3/4 ... 3/4" latex. It was fairly warm ... likely pushing 80. Accuracy was in the toilet. Stopped in bit of disgust.

Then read your post. What the heck, why not try lengthening bands? Did so ... from 8 3/4 to 9". Went out and hit 22 of 41 on 2 3/4" bull from 33'. Tons better than earlier!

THANKS!!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

If you are unable to lengthen the bands, try increasing the ammo size. This often helps balance the increased rate of of retraction due to warm weather.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

By lengthening the bands, I mean to just make another set, longer than the set you are currently using. It can be difficult to lengthen a set already rigged up


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, my looped tube accuracy fell apart when it got warm. I'll try some of the longer ones tomorrow.
Rubber is funny stuff!


----------

